
A native systray app for microservice developers to run or forward microservices - eko
http:////github.com/eko/monday-app
======
rvz
I first looked at the title and expected a acutal native app but I saw this in
the README.md.

> This is a GUI built with ElectronJS for the Monday project.

One thing I know about these apps is that a 'Native Electron app' is most
definately an oxymoron. :)

